# Armed Forces Network (AFN) Channel Guide



## hadji99 (Sep 4, 2006)

I work for the U.S. Air Force and recently moved from the states to Germany. I own a Humax DRT800 and a Scientific Atlantic Armed Forces Network (AFN) satellite decoder. During the TiVo guided setup, I input my zip code (09142) and the channel guide for the Armed Forces Network (AFN) Satellite is not listed. Based, on this, I am unable to activate my TiVo with the correct channel guide. Does anyone know if TiVo plans to eventually incorporate AFN as part of their service?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd give TiVo a call.

I don't see why they wouldn't support the AFN, that's just unAmerican.

Zap2it has the AFN listed as a provider, TiVo and Zap2it both use Tribune Media as their program guide source.

I found the AFN on Zap2it by inputting 10101 as the zip code.


phox


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

There is a discussion on the official TiVo help forums about this very subject. I would suggest you search for this thread since it has a lot of responses by TiVo employees.


----------

